# Viola da gamba and harp: contemporary music



## ghigo85

Hi everybody,

as I posted few times some of my works playing contemporary music with viola da gamba, I would like to link you the video of my latest project...

MG_INC is a unique duo playing contemporary music from Philip Glass, Sakamoto, Hisaishi, Uematsu, Sollima, Mansell and many other on harp and viola da gamba...

here you can find the video: 




Here our website: www.mginc.eu

If you are on facebook you can also follow us on http://www.facebook.com/pages/MG_INC/263436937030805

(If you click on "Like it" and become a fan of the page, commenting the video, you enter a little contest in which it's possible to win 1 copy of 3 that we will giveaway for our cd release).

Please, feedback and comments are welcome and very important for us!

Thank you!


----------

